# Critique my dog please



## Geniesmom41 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi,
I am new to the forum and new to German Shepherds. Genie is my first shepherd. I am very eager to learn more about the breed including about correct structure. I have signed up for the judging seminar at the National to learn more about how to evaluate structure in the shepherd. In the mean time, I have been doing a lot of reading about the subject. I would like an honest critique regarding my dog. She is 9 months old in this picture, it was taken about a month ago.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm no expert in conformation, but I must say she is gorgeous! 
She looks like she has tight joints (hocks), which is good.
Pasterns seem to be a little low in my opinion. 
Also, very good looking topline. 
She is very well groomed and has nice pigment. 
She seems to have a very healthy weight.

You will learn so much here, that's a guarantee! 
Good luck.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Pretty bitch! Did you get her to show?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't critique but I wanted to say that I think she's very good looking. I really like her head. Do you have any pictures of her face?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Very bold looking female. She's very nice.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Often 9 months old is not a great age to look at a pup, but YOUR pup looks great! Very nice! 

Have fun at the judge's seminar, and make sure you stop by to watch some rally and obedience!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this isn't the dog you want. her head is to high, her legs
are to big, her tail is to short. i know you're rehoming soon.
you don't have to look any further. i'll drive to pick her up
or i'll pay to have her shipped to me. i'm there for you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> this isn't the dog you want. her head is to high, her legs
> are to big, her tail is to short. i know you're rehoming soon.
> you don't have to look any further. i'll drive to pick her up
> or i'll pay to have her shipped to me. i'm there for you.


great post!

I like her too. I think you have a nice bitch.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not an expert, but I have to say... although she wouldn't be my usual preference in GSDs... She is a beautiful bitch!

Like you, I'm learning as well... so, here's my (not experienced) critique. To those that have experience, if I'm wrong please let me know! 

She's at an awkward stage for GSDs, so it's hard to even have an accurate critique. But, what I see from this picture. I love her head. Nice tight feet, nice tail set, nice top line. Happy medium, not in any way over exaggerated or at any extremes. Her coat is very well taken care of, well groomed. Healthy weight. Her neck seems a bit long? Could be age maybe (still growing into her body). And she looks a bit weak in her back end? Is she on her front end in her movement or balanced? Her front feet look to be spread out too much and causing "easty-westy".. not a fault to the dog, looks to just be a fault with the stack. Back end looks good to me. Her pasterns look a little down. I like her shoulders and chest. Very confident looking female! Can't see too well from this picture, but it looks like she has very kind eyes/expression.

I like her! I want more pictures! 

Have fun at the judging seminar!! I would love to go to one some day... just for my own knowledge, not looking to ever judge or show or anything.

(Edit: I forgot... Welcome to the forum!)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

provide a picture of her standing natural


----------



## Ibrahim (May 12, 2010)

Hello,

When you take a picture of a stacked dog you need to align yourself with the center of the dog and lense should be level with the mid top of the dog's back. This specific picture was taken lense higher than the back of the dog.
Here's my critique:

Good type black/tan dry large GSD female of somewhat a light color, medium strong, good proportions; height to length and chest depth to height, good length of front leg. 
Nice size of head which has a slight dome, good head planes but muzzle slightly long, good dark mask and ear carriage, good strong long neck, Good withers but slightly short, beautiful straight topline which shall get stronger as she matures, nice lay of croup but slightly short, Good tail and tailset.
Nice front but does not stand straight, front upper arm slightly short and steep, good shoulder blade lay, pasterns slightly over angled, good tight feet.
Nice underline but could use a bit more of a tuck, nice rear bone proportions, deep hind angulation, good strong hocks and tight rear feet.
In future should you decide to breed her, try to look for a stud that can improve head proportions (equal skull & muzzle lengths), high long withers, long croup, good front angulation with a long front upper arm, stands straight in the front (toes not pointing outwards) & strong coat pigment. Good luck

Ibrahim


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I too thought the head a bit domey , and the muzzle too long . Lips could be tighter . The head looks like a young male , although this is a female. 
I would have wanted to see a natural stand because I think this dog would stand cow hocked. 
The upper arm and layback are lacking .
Here is where the problem comes in , the dog has quite a bit of stifle (from knee to hock area) .
The lower part of the thigh is longer than the upper thigh. This coupled with a longer hock you would expect unstable movement - wobbling, knit and purl, cow hock, reduced forward thrust and rear extension. More rear than front .


----------



## Geniesmom41 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Thank you for your honest critique....*

I appreciate you're honest critique because I am learning. I am sure that some of her faults are due to a poor stacking technique, however, I think her movement is very nice. It seems as if she floats. I will try to get moving video and post it at some point. I will also try to get a rear shot and a front shot. Cow hocked is where the hock turns in towards the center and the feet turn out? If so, she doesn't appear to be cow hocked to me. 

Xeph...actually I didn't get her to show. I purchased her for performance and she just happened to turn out very nicely. 

I will look to see if I have a head shot.


----------



## Geniesmom41 (Aug 31, 2012)

*I know this isn't the greatest shot....*

especially with my garbage can in the background but here is a head/front shot.


----------

